# Length of tine to obtain intra-company transfer visa



## Masvingochick (Aug 13, 2014)

We are shortly applying in London for this visa and the South African consular's advice says it takes one month which is considerably longer than we anticipated. Does anyone have any recent experience in obtaining one faster than this?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Masvingo

Globally speaking, and definitely in the case of applications submitted in SA, less than one month is very, very quick and you are lucky if you achieve that.


----------

